# My write up on my Indian Coyote hunt



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Here is my write up on my recent coyote hunting trip to Indiana, looking for feedback on what you guys would like to see or not see in a continued series.
the idea is to provide real world performance results for folks looking to decide what they want to use.

Indiana coyote meets 95gr Vmax.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I like your choice of calibers


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice write up Rotty


----------

